# Recordar varias cuentas de Hotmail con Firefox



## MartinRRR (Dic 28, 2009)

Hola

Tengo un problema y por lo que stube leyendo no lo tengo solo yo

Lo que pasa es que cuando inicio sesion con una cuenta en Hotmail y luego (despues de cerrar) inicio con otra la cuenta anterior desaparece, es decir *Hotmail solo recuerda la ultima cuenta a la que entre.*

Estube averiguando pero es muy confuso, lei bastante y no hay ni 1 posible solucion
muchos dicen que como hotmail y IE es de microsoft y Firefox es competencia le desabilitan esta opcion.

pero mi pregunta es *¿Exite algun complemento de Firefox que pueda hacer esto?*
Hay tantos que me parece raro que no haya una que pueda hacer esto

Por favor ayuda, no quiero usar el IE (ahi si anda)

Muchas Gracias


----------



## electropsychedelic (Dic 28, 2009)

La verdad no tengo idea a que te referis ya que hasta donde se cuando uno le da "remember me in this computer" o lo que sea, siempre va a recordar solo la ultima.. asi que creo estas hablando de algo distinto.

Por lo pronto intenta cambiando el _user agent_, por ejemplo usando este _addon_.


----------



## MasCalambres (Dic 28, 2009)

MartinRRR dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Tengo un problema y por lo que stube leyendo no lo tengo solo yo
> 
> ...



Creo que te refieres a poder ver varias cuentas de Hotmail con el firefox, creo que hay un complemento tipo Gmail Manager, pero ahora no lo recuerdo como se llama.

Tambien puedes usar Windows Live Mail que te permite usar varias cuentas al mismo tiempo, no es un complemento de firefox pero funciona relativamente bien (Como todo lo de windows)

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

Lo más fácil es usar el motor de renderizado de páginas web de IE dentro del propio Firefox. Hay un plug-in que se llama *IETab* que hace precisamente eso...estás navegando con el IE dentro del Firefox. Pone abajo a la derecha un botoncito desde donde podés configurar cuales página abre directamente con el renderer del IE o si nó, podés cambiar vos de renderer haciendo un click izquierdo en ese botoncito.

Claro...todo esto suponiendo que usas Windows como sistema operativo...


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 29, 2009)

Se zarpan
¿Que tiene que ver esto con *Hardware* de PC?
Me parece que va en sala de charla


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola 

Gracias por sus respuestas

Primero quiero aclarar bien con imagenes para dejar bien claro la cosa
porque me parece que @electropsychedelic y @MasCalambres no me entendieron 

Ahi va la explicacion
cuando yo voy a www.hotmail.com me aparece lo siguiente:






Y yo quiero que me aparezca asi en firefox





Osa quiero que aparezca el usuario de cada uno de mi familia para no estar escribiendo el mail cada vez que alguien quiere entrar

En cuanta a @ezavalla solo encontre el "*Coral IETab*" y puse para que hotmail se abra con IE y cuando lo abro aparece al lado de "hotmail" (en la pestaña) el icono de IE pero sin envargo no funciona, entro a otra cuenta y desaparece al otra 

Y en cuanto a Nilfred  tenes razon me equivoque pero no lo puedo mover.

Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola.

Toma en consideración ¿qué es más importante Hotmail o Firefox?

Usa Internet Explorer y solucionas todo.
Pero si es impresindible tener Firefox, crea iconos de acceso a hotmail en el escritorio.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

MartinRRR dijo:


> En cuanta a @ezavalla solo encontre el "*Coral IETab*" y puse para que hotmail se abra con IE y cuando lo abro aparece al lado de "hotmail" (en la pestaña) el icono de IE pero sin envargo no funciona, entro a otra cuenta y desaparece al otra



  
Ponés *ietab *en google y el primer hit es para la instalación! No sé que es eso de Coral IETab, pero acá está para instalarlo:
https://addons.mozilla.org/es-ES/firefox/addon/1419

Ahora bien, si has instalado eso e igual no te funciona...no sé que mas mandará el IE, pero yo uso asiduamente el IETab y funciona IGUAL quela basura del IE.
Tené cuidado, por que si el hotmail usa cookies, probablemente vas a tener que ingresar en todas la cuentas para que te replique la pantalla....(me ca*** en Guillermo Compuertas y sus estupideces).


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 29, 2009)

Hola

El Firefox no es fundamental, pero lo usa toda la familia, asi que ahora el puse a hotmail como pagina de inicio de internet explorer y lo usamos para eso nomas, pero si se puede en Firefox mejor 

Descargue el IETab y no funca...
la verdad que no se por que...
Explicame bien como tenes configuarado vos a ver si asi me funca
y eso del cookie no lo entendi

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 29, 2009)

No le he configurado nada, excepto agregarle algunos sitios que quería que siempre se abrieran con el motor del IE por que tenían bardo, pero por lo demás...la configuración estándard...nada raro.

Lo de los cookies...es una facilidad de todos los navegadores y casi todos los sitios web para recordar sitios visitados y configurados de acuerdo a ciertas preferencias personales. De hecho, el foro usa cookies para recordar la autenticación que hiciste y no pedírtela cada vez que entras. Solo es eso, pero si hotmail y el IE las usan para mostrar las multiples cuentas, es probable que necesites que todos tus familiares con cuenta visiten hotmail desde el entorno de firefox para que las registre de nuevo.


----------



## electropsychedelic (Dic 30, 2009)

MartinRRR, que version de IE usas? Porque en este PC tengo Vista con IE 7 (no se si ya haya 8 pero me da pereza revisar el PC que tengo con Win 7) y de ninguna forma logro que me aparezcan varias cuentas "recordadas" solo la ultima y ya!


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 30, 2009)

Yo he visto esa función pero en los cibercafés que ronda por mi ciudad, a ver si le pregunto a uno de los que andan por ahí les cuento el secreto.

Saludos!!!


----------



## electropsychedelic (Dic 30, 2009)

Pues bien, mirando este articulo al parecer se trata de un addon para IE que tal vez hayas instalado MartinRRR? Si es asi (al parecer porque como te digo a mi no me funciona ni en IE lo que a vos si) no creo que dicha funcionalidad sea emulada actualmente por algun "simple" _addon _que usa el motor renderizador del _core _de windows en vez del de firefox (chrome creo que es?). O puede que me equivoque. Pero mi conclusion prematura es que no es una funcionalidad que solo da el _core _del IE sino una extension.

*[Edit]*
Investigue un poco mas y al parecer definitivamente no es posible lo que pedis, ya que depende del Sign-In Assistant del que hablan en el articulo que enlace anteriormente.
Incluso probre con IETab y efectivamente no funciona ya que este solo renderiza con el _core _de IE, mas no tiene la posibilidad de habilitar los _addons _de este, como es requerido para desplegar multiples cuentas de usuario "recordadas".

Supuestamente desde hace algun tiempo trabajan arduamente los del equipo de Live para ofrecer este _addon _de aguna forma, para otros navegadores, imagino estara la propuesta todavia en el tintero.


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 30, 2009)

Hola

Al parecer por sus comentarion no se puede 

Pero bue...

Tacatomon: espero tu respuesta, ojala te digan como hacerlo
Gracias

@electropsychedelic: Yo hace poco que formatie la PC e instale el Windows XP SP3 y vino con el internet explorer 8.0.6001.18702 y yo no le instale ningun add, sin envargo a mi si me recuerda varias cuentas
Mira:





No se si funcionara en el IE7

pero la cosa es que a mi me funciona osea que es posible (en IE) poray en Firexox no

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Dic 30, 2009)

Que tal si simplemente usas el Autocompletar de FF?


----------



## MartinRRR (Dic 31, 2009)

Hola

¿Como hago para activar esa opcion de autocompletar?
yo pongo iniciar sesion desde otra cuenta y donde tenes que poner el mail y pongo una letra de algun mail y no autocompleta. (autocompletar es eso que tiene google no?)

Gracias


----------



## electropsychedelic (Dic 31, 2009)

MartinRRR, realmente funciona en IE 7, algo que se me olvido poner en el post anterior es que habilite las extensiones a IE (las tenia en _disable_) y me funciono lo de multiples cuentas... y luego instale el Sign-In Assistant, o creo que incluso ya lo tenia instalado (eso lo instala automaticamente con Live Messenger segun lo que creo recordar, asi que puede ser tu caso, lo raro es que en tu screenshot no veo como si tuvieras las extensiones habilitadas e igual te funciona!).

Por eso creo que como te dije anteriormente la conclusion prematura y a juzgar por los enlaces que te puse, no es posible emular esto en Firefox y toca algo asi como esperar que el equipo de Live saque algo para este navegador.

Lo de autocompletar de firefox no funciona en algunas paginas, creo que por ejemplo hotmail o windows live mail o como se llame ahora, es una de ellas.

No obstante si lees este articulo te daras cuenta de una forma de habilitarlo para todos los sitios y solo requiere que habras un archivo .js de configuracion y le cambies unas lineas por otras como ahi explican.


----------



## MartinRRR (Ene 2, 2010)

Hola amigos.

electropsychedelic: despues pruebo lo de autocompletar y te aviso.

Les cuento que me voy de vacaciones, hasta mas o menos el 20 no voy a estar 
Si se les ocurre algo escribanlo y cuando llegue lo leo.

Muchas Gracias


----------

